# Rome Targa Fail



## Gustov (Dec 17, 2011)

contact rome. i bet they'll send you a new one for free.


----------



## romesnowboards (Feb 14, 2008)

Hey Moondoggy

Super sorry to hear about the broken strap on your Targas. We can definitely get you set up with replacements, no problem. Just head over to our warranty site at Rome Warranty and register your bindings. After that you can request replacement straps and we'll ship them directly to you. We'll get you back on the hill asap.

If there's anything else we can help you out with, feel free to hit us up via email at ridercouncil at romesnowboards dot com.

Shred on

Rome SDS


----------



## cmo (Jan 13, 2010)

That sucks man.

I've only had 3 days on mine so far. So far worst I've had is my back foot toe strap backing out during a run. Luckily it was on a green run. Was hoping it was just my fault but is that what you mean by coming loose?


----------



## Gustov (Dec 17, 2011)

cmo said:


> That sucks man.
> 
> I've only had 3 days on mine so far. So far worst I've had is my back foot toe strap backing out during a run. Luckily it was on a green run. Was hoping it was just my fault but is that what you mean by coming loose?


i have had that problem a few times. now i'm very careful to make sure that my heel is all the way back. i think that since the highback is very curved at the bottom it tricks me into thinking my heel is all the way back, when really it isn't.


----------



## easton714 (Dec 28, 2011)

Hmm...that sucks. I bought Targas a month or so ago and I don't have any complaints (other than curiously fast color fading on the strap fabric...but that is no big deal). I've never had a strap come apart mid-run and certainly haven't had one fall apart!


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Rome has issues and that is undeniable. They have outstanding customer service, but that can only take you so far.

What bothers me most is the type of problems their bindings are rife with. They are all minor problems that should be easily resolved. It's not a case of a highback cracking or or chassis breaking in half. It's not major screws falling out. It's little things like toe strap ladders causing straps to fall off or break in this case. Forward lean adjustment knob unlocking. Paint chipping.

Rome's 390/Boss and Targa are outstanding bindings no doubt. However, the problems above ruin the experience. 

I strongly advise anyone with Rome bindings to request replacement parts even if you don't have any problems right now.


----------



## easton714 (Dec 28, 2011)

Leo said:


> Rome has issues and that is undeniable. They have outstanding customer service, but that can only take you so far.
> 
> What bothers me most is the type of problems their bindings are rife with. They are all minor problems that should be easily resolved. It's not a case of a highback cracking or or chassis breaking in half. It's not major screws falling out. It's little things like toe strap ladders causing straps to fall off or break in this case. Forward lean adjustment knob unlocking. Paint chipping.
> 
> ...


Good idea. I'd hate to have to find out what I would do if this happened to me on the first run of a three day trip...


----------



## cmo (Jan 13, 2010)

Gustov said:


> i have had that problem a few times. now i'm very careful to make sure that my heel is all the way back. i think that since the highback is very curved at the bottom it tricks me into thinking my heel is all the way back, when really it isn't.


Yea, I'm hoping thats all it was. It was late in the day so I just figured my turns were sloppier because I was getting tired. Didn't even notice it til I got to the lift.


----------



## mjd (Mar 13, 2009)

i'm sure they'll handle it. about five years ago i snapped a rome mod board. called them and had a new one three days later. not sure if their cs is still that good but i wouldn't be surprised if they sent you several straps as backup.


----------



## turbospartan (Oct 27, 2010)

What the hell kind of snow are you on... there is just as much dirt/rock as there is white snow. 


BTW - I have last year's Targas and they've been great. For a while I was switching back and forth with some older Cartels (my board vs. my gf's board if she went) and the Targas are way more comfortable. 

The only issue I'd say I have had is the paint chipping (which I don't really care about) and the little leather piece on the toe strap that holds the ladder down ripped. Its not really a problem because my 390's don't even have that little leather piece.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

moondoggy said:


> So on my 5th outing this season, the Targa toe strap base broke off. Is this replaceable? I've been kinda disappointed in their quality. Also have problems with the straps coming off in the middle of runs.


Holy crap! I have a pair of Rome SDS 390's, and just used them today for the first time for some heavy-duty powder runs. Half the time I couldn't ratchet them closed (the stop wouldn't engage the teeth) and on one run on Unicorn, the front binding's ankle strap just completely disengaged. "You've GOT to be FUCKING KIDDING me!" at the top of my lungs. So it's not just my pair. Anyone think Rome has a fix for this? Or do I write them off as shit?


----------



## mjd (Mar 13, 2009)

rode the same pair of forces for the last three seasons and had the same problem in deep wet pow. eventually the ratchets gave out after over 150 days on them. sprained my ankle when the ankle strap popped off as i landed a couple of weeks ago. my fault- ratchets should be replaced after 80 days. back on cartels. the o-twelves are very sweet.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Snowolf said:


> I am a Rome binding user for a long time. Other than a few minor issues as posted in my review of the 2012 Targa, I have had no problems. The thing about the toe strap is that you have to adjust it correctly in order for the ratchet to securely tighten. It is easy to have them just a bit too long and then the ratchet feels like it is stripping on the end of the ratchet strap. As for the ankle strap coming loose, they are prone to having ice hold the release mechanism open so you think you have gotten them cinched down only to have them loosen up. If I am in freeze-thaw conditions, I work the ratchet and unlocking mechanism a couple of time to be sure it is clear. This might be what happened to you. I have this happen with other bindings as well, but the spring tension on the Rome buckles seems lighter and makes them a bit more susceptible to it.


Hm, that makes sense. I've used them a couple of times on my secondary board, but this is the first time in deep (for Mt Seymour) powder conditions. Also the first time I've had ratchet problems. I'll check the adjustments as well.


----------



## comclovin (Mar 30, 2009)

I've been riding Targas for a while now, and haven't had any major failures. I've encountered the ratchet issue, and just make sure I do indeed have the snow cleared out, and the ratchet locked. I haven't had a strap break yet, but I did have one of the little rubber "autostrap" bands break, and the crew over at Rome had a replacement (sent a few of them) in a package to me asap. Sorry you ran into that issue, and hopefully you get a quick resolution, as I know Rome has always taken care of me.


----------



## moondoggy (Nov 28, 2011)

thanks for the quick response, i will get them straps replaced. i do find rome design and customer service to be really good but things just falls apart. i took this week off to get to the hills so i needed something so i can go ride (it's a 2 hours drive each way). went to the local board store and got a pair of malavita restricted. the targas will either be sold or used as a second pair of spare bindings.

in terms of the straps coming off, it happens quite often and because the targas are a really sensitive bindings, i can feel them slip off as i come down the slope. i have tried pushing the ratchet down hard, as well as adjusting the straps so it fits better with the boots but nothing really works. generally i just have problem with the toe straps (the ankle straps generally stays on really well). there was only once where i had the ankle and toe straps came of while i was popping off some small rollers. both straps was dangling after the landing. 

i do find these bindings really nice but i guess i just have really bad luck of getting things broken or not work.


----------



## moondoggy (Nov 28, 2011)

turbospartan said:


> What the hell kind of snow are you on... there is just as much dirt/rock as there is white snow.


sorry, the pics was taken in the parking lot :laugh: but i do normally ride icy conditions being out on the east coast


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

romesnowboards said:


> Hey Moondoggy
> 
> Super sorry to hear about the broken strap on your Targas. We can definitely get you set up with replacements, no problem. Just head over to our warranty site at Rome Warranty and register your bindings. After that you can request replacement straps and we'll ship them directly to you. We'll get you back on the hill asap.
> 
> ...


LOVE seeing this level of customer service :thumbsup:


----------



## snowjab (Dec 22, 2010)

I agree when you have Targas working great theyre the best binding out but there are issues with rachets that I encountered last year, which their customer service took care promptly. You cant beat their CS. I went to ride capo and love em up until the straps started coming loose due to the plasctic ladders on the strap shredding. I cant get them as tight as i want and i called their customer service and they are no where near as helpful as Rome. They asked me to go to my local shop and have them fill out a claim, I went to this shop and since i didnt buy them there they were not as attentive. Maybe every binding has some kind of small issue but it helps to have them back it up with prompt service and thats what rome does.


----------



## donkey (Feb 2, 2011)

snowjab said:


> I agree when you have Targas working great theyre the best binding out but there are issues with rachets that I encountered last year, which their customer service took care promptly. You cant beat their CS. I went to ride capo and love em up until the straps started coming loose due to the plasctic ladders on the strap shredding. I cant get them as tight as i want and i called their customer service and they are no where near as helpful as Rome. They asked me to go to my local shop and have them fill out a claim, I went to this shop and since i didnt buy them there they were not as attentive. Maybe every binding has some kind of small issue but it helps to have them back it up with prompt service and thats what rome does.


son of a, my choices of bindings for my new proto ct were rome targas, burton cartels and ride capos. capo's having ladder issues are not cool. Should I take capos out the equation and get Targas or Cartels? I'm a freerider/all-mountain dude.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Been rocking 390's for two seasons now and my only complaint is that the paintjob does get pretty chipped, grant you I also use these bindings a lot and I honestly wouldn't expect them not to be chipped. Overall I've been super happy with mine, speed-wise they're great getting in and out for a traditional strap design. Getting off the lift I'm usually strapped in faster than my friends with Flows.


----------



## Gustov (Dec 17, 2011)

donkey said:


> son of a, my choices of bindings for my new proto ct were rome targas, burton cartels and ride capos. capo's having ladder issues are not cool. Should I take capos out the equation and get Targas or Cartels? I'm a freerider/all-mountain dude.


targas are kinda stiff for a proto. 390 boss might be a better choice from rome. although ride's customer service isn't as good as rome's, not many are, but just because one person had problems with ride capos doesn't mean you will. i've heard they are excellent.


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

moondoggy said:


> .. .Also have problems with the straps coming off in the middle of runs.


thats one of the things I like better about burton - their ratchet release levers don't stick out like rome's, so they don't get caught on your pant and release. 

If targas had better ratchets, a decent forward lean adjuster and didn't weigh so much, I'd still be riding them


----------



## jliu (Jan 20, 2009)

extra0 said:


> thats one of the things I like better about burton - their ratchet release levers don't stick out like rome's, so they don't get caught on your pant and release.
> 
> If targas had better ratchets, a decent forward lean adjuster and didn't weigh so much, I'd still be riding them


+100

I totally agree.


----------



## lamer2k (Dec 21, 2011)

Gustov said:


> targas are kinda stiff for a proto. 390 boss might be a better choice from rome. although ride's customer service isn't as good as rome's, not many are, but just because one person had problems with ride capos doesn't mean you will. i've heard they are excellent.


I have Targas, paired with Proto and have a little story to tell:

I've got my setup a couple of weeks earlier, than I entered the forum. There were lots of posts, saying that targas are too stiff for proto, so I've decided to remove all pads from ankle strap to do it as soft as posible and detune highbacks by a couple degrees to reduce presure on the back of my boot.
With this settings i've hitted the slope on my new setup...and i hated it ankle strap was too soft for me. I didn't get enough control of the board and only after the inserts were back in ankle strap and the highbacks were on the places i was happy!

160 lbs
Proto 154
Burton Ruler 11.5!
All-mountain killer, kicker jumps, ground tricks and butters.


----------



## Gigglinpig (Mar 2, 2010)

The ankle ladder on my 2011 Targas broke this weekend. I contacted Rome warranty this morning, and they have already shipped out a replacement part. I probably stepped on the ankle ladder while in the lift line, and broke it. Excellent customer service!


----------



## easton714 (Dec 28, 2011)

extra0 said:


> thats one of the things I like better about burton - their ratchet release levers don't stick out like rome's, so they don't get caught on your pant and release.
> 
> If targas had better ratchets, a decent forward lean adjuster and didn't weigh so much, I'd still be riding them


Never had a problem with ratchets or the forward lean - but they are heavy as hell. They definitely aren't bindings for jumpers or parkstars.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Alright guys, so I tried something with my Bosses. I have a L/XL with size 9.5 Burton Hails which have shrinkage. I had an issue with the toe straps falling off every now and then. I was able to largely fix this problem.

I set the toe strap ladders in the back position. If you look under the base where the ladders are, there are two settings. Put it into the back position and try it out this way. You will have lengthen the toe straps though and the fit is a little different. 

Worked like a charm. Only had the toe strap issue once after changing to this setting. That could have been from me not slapping the ratchet down though :dunno:


----------



## Grasschopper (Jan 7, 2010)

Did they change something since the 09/10 model? I'm working on my third season with my Targas and have never had the hint of an issue. My wife is on 390s from the same year and she hasn't had an issue either.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Grasschopper said:


> Did they change something since the 09/10 model? I'm working on my third season with my Targas and have never had the hint of an issue. My wife is on 390s from the same year and she hasn't had an issue either.


Rocking that year as well - no issues.


----------



## snowjab (Dec 22, 2010)

donkey said:


> son of a, my choices of bindings for my new proto ct were rome targas, burton cartels and ride capos. capo's having ladder issues are not cool. Should I take capos out the equation and get Targas or Cartels? I'm a freerider/all-mountain dude.


I love em and the highbacks are the best ive tried in the last 3 years. I talked to the CS at Ride and they said that Rides arent meant to be strapped on too tight, I guess i like mine a bit tighter than usual. They are sending me replacements after i emailed them pics of the issue.


----------



## isle1965 (Sep 30, 2011)

Bought targas two days ago....spent nearly two hours setting them up.... Somewhere while doing so those little metal badges on the ankle straps both fell off ( not a big deal at all ) but hopefully not indicative of things to come. Rode for a couple of hours on them yesterday ... By far the best bindings i own currently...( cartels & spi's). Only bitch so far is that i had to engage all the forward lean available just to get the high backs near my boots!


----------



## Bayoh (Dec 17, 2010)

isle1965 said:


> Bought targas two days ago....spent nearly two hours setting them up.... Somewhere while doing so those little metal badges on the ankle straps both fell off ( not a big deal at all ) but hopefully not indicative of things to come. Rode for a couple of hours on them yesterday ... By far the best bindings i own currently...( cartels & spi's). Only bitch so far is that i had to engage all the forward lean available just to get the high backs near my boots!


Do you wear Burton boots by chance?


----------



## isle1965 (Sep 30, 2011)

I wear northwave decades.


----------



## cmo (Jan 13, 2010)

Bayoh said:


> Do you wear Burton boots by chance?


I noticed this exact same thing with my Burtons. Highbacks had to be cranked all the way forward just to meet the profile of the boot.


----------



## Zombaco (Dec 14, 2011)

*The bad with the good*

Picked up some Targas last week. Finally got some time to set them up the last couple days and can't adjust the heel hoop to the size I need. First, the heel hoop screws were stripping when I unscrewed them, I thought they were screwed down excessively tight. Not a big problem, Rome CS sent me new screws. Next issue- the heel hoop t-nut is jammed sideways in the heel hoop hole (maybe why it was so hard to unscrew?). And this passed QC somehow. It's disappointing to experience these sorts of things before I can even get them mounted to my board, let alone ride them. 

Despite this, their CS is super helpful and willing to do whatever it takes to satisfy their customers, from my experience with them so far. I don't typically find many companies willing to do that in any business. Hopefully the ride will be worth all the hassle

Enjoy:


----------



## Gustov (Dec 17, 2011)

eww. that's something they did and not you, right? my targas have been working great for me this year, couldn't be happier with them really. i haven't really run into any of the problems that i've heard people mention.


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

I didn't have any mechanical problems with my targas. What made me finally sell was they weighed a full 10 ounces more than the new crop of burton bindings...10 oz is a lot


----------



## oefdevilvet (Feb 4, 2011)

With all the breakage problems I've heard about Targas, I'm really happy I went with the El Hefe.


----------



## Zombaco (Dec 14, 2011)

Gustov said:


> eww. that's something they did and not you, right? my targas have been working great for me this year, couldn't be happier with them really. i haven't really run into any of the problems that i've heard people mention.


Yup, new out of the box like that. Trying to get to the hole on the left, but the t-nut is stuck in the center hole and won't budge.


----------

